# Need a laptop under 45k



## geekygooner (Oct 15, 2013)

Well here's the questionnaire:

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

>>Not above INR 45k

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

>> I prefer a 14-15" screen. No touch screen required. 1080p would be great. 



3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
>> College work like presentations, programming
>> watching movies
>> moderate gaming. Must be able to play FIFA 14, GTA, Racing games without any issue. I don't play FPS games like COD and all.

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
>> Min 8gb ram with an option to expand. Atleast 4 hr of battery life? 
>> Should last me atleast 3 years.

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
>> No likes or dislikes. The ASS must be good in Mumbai.


6) Anything else you would like to say?
>> Willing to buy online or locally from Mumbai.
>>Extended warranty option preferred.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 15, 2013)

Lenovo z500 can be a option but you have to sacrifice on certain things for this budget like
1. No 1080p screen but you have to cope up with hd screen. 
2.No 8gb ram
3. The games you mentioned can only run in low to med settings.  
But still z500 is a good option 
Wish you could increase your budget but under this budget z500 is a very good option


----------



## geekygooner (Oct 15, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Lenovo z500 can be a option but you have to sacrifice on certain things for this budget like
> 1. No 1080p screen but you have to cope up with hd screen.
> 2.No 8gb ram
> 3. The games you mentioned can only run in low to med settings.
> ...



I saw Lenovo G500s/G505s on flipkart with pretty decent specs. Which one is better? I am okay with DOS laptop.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 16, 2013)

geekygooner said:


> I saw Lenovo G500s/G505s on flipkart with pretty decent specs. Which one is better? I am okay with DOS laptop.



Buying g series laptop means that you will not be tto game on it much. I am asking you to check out 1gb z500 which cost approx 41k which is in your budget.


----------



## sankalp15apr (Oct 16, 2013)

Have a look on these two..i am too planning to buy a lappy...

..Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-380480) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) vs HP Pavilion 15-E016TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph): Compare Computers: Flipkart.com


----------



## Ravi. (Oct 16, 2013)

I think you should go for hp pavilion 15-n013tx


----------



## $hadow (Oct 16, 2013)

Well it is purely your choice.  My advice go and check out both the laptops at a store near you.


----------



## vivek1739 (Oct 19, 2013)

I go with ravi..at ur price point hp 15-n013tx will be d best


----------



## vivek1739 (Oct 19, 2013)

At 46K
U get 2 gb 740m graphix.same as z500
I5 4th gen etc etc
d processor is 1.6  ghZ at basic..
Bt at this price its worth d sacrifice


----------



## technick89 (Oct 27, 2013)

but the only downside of hp is that  ulv processor ,can  it affect the gaming performance


----------



## vivek1739 (Oct 28, 2013)

Unfortunately yes..at strting it wud be fine..bt aftr u have loaded ur laptop..playing intense graphics games would be a bit problematic in d future.


----------



## rohitshubham (Oct 29, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Buying g series laptop means that you will not be tto game on it much. I am asking you to check out 1gb z500 which cost approx 41k which is in your budget.


z500 @ 41k??


----------



## $hadow (Oct 29, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> z500 @ 41k??


Yeah one of my friend was checking 1gb model of z500 in nehru place and a dealer quoted 41.800 to him.


----------



## rohitshubham (Oct 29, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Yeah one of my friend was checking 1gb model of z500 in nehru place and a dealer quoted 41.800 to him.


have you seen the performance of 8670m, as there is not much available on the web on it??
BTW the games OP mentioned will easily be playable at high -med settings as of date. FIFA-14 @ ultra GTA @ any settings and any racing game @ high/medium as of date on either of this GPU....


----------



## $hadow (Oct 29, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> have you seen the performance of 8670m, as there is not much available on the web on it??
> BTW the games OP mentioned will easily be playable at high -med settings as of date. FIFA-14 @ ultra GTA @ any settings and any racing game @ high/medium as of date on either of this GPU....



There are certain Gpu which are not available exactly on the web. Like my 755m is not available. The games op want to play is not gpu intensive but if there is a gpu it is a plus.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 30, 2013)

This much im sure of, 8670m is SLOWER than 7670m, due to smaller bus (possibly clock speeds too)


----------



## a2mn2002 (Oct 30, 2013)

Any info about lenovo G510 with 4G ?


----------



## $hadow (Oct 30, 2013)

a2mn2002 said:


> Any info about lenovo G510 with 4G ?


Haswell is rolling down by the manufacturers and it is the peak time for launching their products so better keep a check on local stores they might get it first.


----------



## nikkq (Oct 30, 2013)

lenovo g 510 is the only model with i5-4200m(2.4ghz-3.1)(37w) varient..rest all the manufacturers are giving i5-4200u(1.6-2.4)(15w) varient..including hp n-013tx
although u ll be getting more battery backup out of 4200u ..4200m tends to be a lil betr at logevity of the laptop life..

having said that both lenovo and hp are giving one year adp..and 2 year extended warranty..
design wise n-013tx is very thin..thinner than the e series..n lighter as well..it does make a good style statment..whereas i haven't been able to see a g510 in display..bt looks are not as promising..

also the gt 740m in n-013tx is betr than the 8570m in g510.

lastly the 5510 is available at flipkart fr 44750 whereas at local shops 46k ws d best i cud get..fnd dt to b quiet surprising
n-013tx wud b available under 45k easily ..

P.S. i am also planning to buy a laptop nearby diwali..n stuck between these 2 models only..more inclined towards g510 bcz of the more juice frm 4200m .

new to tdf..


----------



## dinesh_ (Oct 31, 2013)

^ Bro,you r answer is excellent.Im also looking for a lappy in the same range and found the same disadvantages with the clock speed of HP ones..Hope G510 gets rolled out soon


----------



## nikkq (Oct 31, 2013)

dinesh_ said:


> ^ Bro,you r answer is excellent.Im also looking for a lappy in the same range and found the same disadvantages with the clock speed of HP ones..Hope G510 gets rolled out soon



the g510 is available at flipkart Lenovo Essential G510 (59-398452) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com

also local shops dnt have it in display bt said dey cud get it within a day..price 46k at wazirpur lenovo shwroom..

also i noticed that wlan in g510 is ieee 802.11 b/g
whereas hp n-013tx is giving  ieee 802.11 b/g/n 
 i am aware dt 802.11 b/g/n is newer technology ..bt does it matter in indian cotext ??
assuming using wifi at hme,coll,ccd.. etc


----------



## nikkq (Oct 31, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> have you seen the performance of 8670m, as there is not much available on the web on it??
> BTW the games OP mentioned will easily be playable at high -med settings as of date. FIFA-14 @ ultra GTA @ any settings and any racing game @ high/medium as of date on either of this GPU....



can you explain mre on the subject?
i am luking at 8570m wth i5-4200m vs 740m with 4200u
hw much adv does the 740m have on 8570m..??
will the 8570m ttly fail to play the gpu intensive games current nd 1 year dwn d line??
games planning to play most wanted, grid 2,battleship.. etc


----------



## a2mn2002 (Oct 31, 2013)

++++++++++++++++++++ for G510


----------



## geekygooner (Nov 1, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Lenovo z500 can be a option but you have to sacrifice on certain things for this budget like
> 1. No 1080p screen but you have to cope up with hd screen.
> 2.No 8gb ram
> 3. The games you mentioned can only run in low to med settings.
> ...




Hi,
Sorry I was a bit busy with exams. I have short listed the following models :

1) *hpshopping.in/hponlinestore/Produc..._Pavilion_15-n012tx_Notebook_PC_(ENERGY_STAR)

2) *hpshopping.in/hponlinestore/Produc..._Pavilion_15-n007ax_Notebook_PC_(ENERGY_STAR)

3) Lenovo Essential G510 (59-398452) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com

I'm more inclined towards the HP laptops as I'm getting extended warranty free (still open to suggestions). Which HP laptop would you suggest? The AMD one or the one with core i5? I'm confused between which graphic card is better in the specified HP laptops. 

Also, I can import the following laptop from Singapore, but I'm confused about the warranty. Can you please help me with that? I'm planning to buy a laptop this Diwali. 

Here's the link The Dell Online Store: Build Your System


----------



## $hadow (Nov 2, 2013)

Lenovo is least powerful graphic card its performance is somewhat similar to 720m and dell has the best of them all.
If you can get dell it looks good. 750m is a good grapjic card but you have to settle for a 720p screen.
I would say go with Dell.


----------



## geekygooner (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm ready to go with the Dell but I'm concerned about the warranty as this particular model is not available in india. It basically comes down this 

1) Go with dell, get i7 processor and 750m but potentially shaky warranty at around 55k
2) Get the HP with i5, 740m and get 3 yrs warranty at 45k. 

Suggestions?


----------

